# 17 year old tech geek wanting to join air force



## war.ace (17 Oct 2011)

Hi. I am 17 years old and I'm graduating this school year. I would just like to know if I have a good chance of being accepted to RMC and the air force also something about a deadline for joining the air force. I was told that they will stop accepting applications for the air force on the beginning of November. Anyways, my family has a history in the air force going back since the second world war. my uncles and my father served for the Philippine Air Force. I am passionate about the military and I want to continue the family tradition. My marks since I started high school aren't very high (mostly low 70s and high 60s) but I love learning about things that interest me, such us electronics (hardware and software), physics, and aeronautics. I have been flying a simulator in our family computer since I was 14 and I've been getting better and better at it ever since. I have not joined any sport teams in my school but I am taking fitness class and I run to school and back home 3 times a week so I consider my self physically fit. I believe that there is no reason for them not to accept me because of my low grades in grades 9-11 because I never had a push to make me try my very best and I know that living in a military lifestyle like in RMC will give me that push that I need.

ps. I have been recommended to attend the ROTP Q&A presentation at a local recruitment center. Will I be going through ROTP before I can fly for the air force?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (17 Oct 2011)

One free answer.  You will be getting a degree before fly.  Whether that is through ROTP or DEO is up to you.

Other than that, military personnel are supposed to use their initiative and be able to read instructions.  Search for answers.


----------



## SupersonicMax (18 Oct 2011)

war.ace said:
			
		

> I believe that there is no reason for them not to accept me because of my low grades in grades 9-11 because I never had a push to make me try my very best and I know that living in a military lifestyle like in RMC will give me that push that I need.



Note of advice, you will not always have a push to perform and do your very best.  Self motivation is essential not only during ROTP (RMC) and Flying Training, but more-so during your career.  Nobody will be checking what you are doing to improve.  It will be up to you.


----------

